
DNA Hacking with Swift 4 – Xcode 9 - Rousetek
https://www.udemy.com/dna-hacking-with-swift-4-xcode-9/?couponCode=SWIFTDNAFOR25
======
nblavoie
Simple question before I buy. Is the lecturer a robot ? His voice tone and
rhythm remind me Microsoft text to voice of Windows 98.

